
Live Webcast: Copenhagen Suborbitals Nexø II Rocket Launch - Symbiote
https://copenhagensuborbitals.com/webcast/
======
Symbiote
The launch was predicted for between 6 and 13h UTC. It's currently 6:43 UTC,
and they're about to start the liquid oxygen fueling. The commentary just said
launch will be "soon" after that.

